# Linzess doesn't work for a week then sudden bloat and diarrhea



## flashy (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I have been looking everywhere for someone who has a similar situation as me. I was prescribed linzess 2 months ago after a colonoscopy. I have taken it consistently everyday. I have had constipation all my life, to the point where I was impacted multiple times and had to go to the ER to get it out. I take it everyday and nothing happens except major bloating. About day 5 my belly is so swollen and all of a sudden I have cramps and extreme diarrhea. Anyone else have this issue with Linzess. Seriously, I bloat so bad it looks like I lost 10 lbs after I have a BM. I take the 145 mg now. Contemplating going back to Dr. for more help. When I get that diarrhea I want to take immodium just so I don't have to cancel plans I make with friends. Help.... Anyone...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

There is another thread about this, perhaps it can help ya:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159852-linzess-review/


----------

